# Looking for archived source code for LiquidSmooth 3.2



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

So here's my dilemma.
I am a huge fan of LiquidSmooth ROMs. But the bugs in v3.2 were especially annoying to me. Specifically, the auto-dimming and soft key illumination. There were other minor issues as well, but LiquidSmooth was my true love.
But several people have made great improvements to the CM7 base and have produced some pretty rock solid amazing CM7 DROID2 ROMs.
I was hoping to find an archive somewhere that contains the source for LiquidSmooth 3.2 (or 3.1, maybe even 2.6) that I could pass along to one of these Devs in the hopes of letting LiquidSmooth GB see it's full potential.

Does anyone have access to an old copy of Liquid source???????????? The current github source is all ICS and has had all D2 elements removed.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> So here's my dilemma.
> I am a huge fan of LiquidSmooth ROMs. But the bugs in v3.2 were especially annoying to me. Specifically, the auto-dimming and soft key illumination. There were other minor issues as well, but LiquidSmooth was my true love.
> But several people have made great improvements to the CM7 base and have produced some pretty rock solid amazing CM7 DROID2 ROMs.
> I was hoping to find an archive somewhere that contains the source for LiquidSmooth 3.2 (or 3.1, maybe even 2.6) that I could pass along to one of these Devs in the hopes of letting LiquidSmooth GB see it's full potential.
> ...


If the dx version will help, I have a couple releases at home on my computer.. Ill check back when I'm home

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

